# Temperature Data



## MysticColby (Mar 25, 2012)

I thought it might be useful to share what I've collected regarding temperatures as they relate to various equipment you work with. enjoy!

231 C / 449 F	Tin Melts
419 C / 787 F	Zinc Melts
480 C / 900 F	Max temp of plaster molds
480 C / 900 F	Barely Red in the dark. Threshold temperature for emiting visible light.
537 C / 1000 F	max temp of Americast molds
600 C / 1100 F	Dark Red light.
660 C / 1220 F	Aluminum Melts
800 C / 1470 F	Cherry Red light.
874 C / 1606 F	14k Gold Melts
879 C / 1615 F	Sterling Silver Melts
899 C / 1650 F	10k Gold Melts
907 C / 1665 F	Zinc Boils
950 C / 1760 F	Orange light. Barely visible in bright sunilght. Dark glasses suggested
961 C / 1763 F	Pure Silver Melts
963 C / 1765 F	18k Gold Melts
1064 C / 1947 F	24k Gold Melts
1084 C / 1984 F	Pure Copper Melts
1093 C / 2000 F Max working temp of Clay-Graphite A-shape Cucible
1100 C / 1760 F	Orange Yellow light. Light Yellow in the dark. Visible in bright sunlight.
1260 C / 2300 F	Max working temp of K-23 Fire Brick
1300 C / 2370 F	Light Yellow. Nearly blinding. Dark welding goggles required
1455 C / 2651 F	Pure Nickel Melts
1500 C / 2730 F	Nearly white light. Blinding.
1510 C / 2750 F	Max working temp of Clay-Graphite Bilge Crucible
1538 C / 2800 F	Max working temp of Fused Silica Melting Dish
1537 C / 2800 F	Max working temp of K-28 Fire Brick
1538 C / 2800 F	Iron Melts
1600 C / 2912 F	Max working temp of Silicon Carbide Crucible
1725 C / 3137 F	Silicon Dioxide (Silica) Melts
1768 C / 3214 F	Platinum Melts
1980 C / 3596 F	Propane Burning in air
2072 C / 3761 F	Aluminum Oxide (Alumina) Melts
2162 C / 3924 F	Pure Silver Boils
2500 C / 4532 F	Thermite Burning
2500 C / 4532 F	Acetylene Burning in air
2526 C / 4579 F	Propane Burning in oxygen
2519 C / 4566 F	Aluminum Boils
2602 C / 4716 F	Tin Boils
2856 C / 5173 F	Gold Boils
2862 C / 5182 F	Iron Boils
3500 C / 6332 F	Acetylene Burning in oxygen
3500 C / 6332 F	Graphite Melts
3828 C / 6917 F	Platinum Boils


----------



## NoIdea (Mar 25, 2012)

Awsum stuff!! Thanks

Cheers

Deano


----------



## glondor (Mar 25, 2012)

That is a great list. Thanks for putting it together for us


----------

